# It's confirmed i love skunks!



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been thinking about skunks for some time now (couple of years) and i know that i am still not ready for one but i do know now after meeting one at the weekend and having a good cuddle that i do really love them as much as i though i would and more:flrt: 
I did know that there was a few species of skunks but i didnt relise there was 12 types..! 

I still think my fav has to be the black and white stripe even though i think the spotted are very attractive.
how common are the other types in captivity?

while searching for skunk piccys to go silly over and info on them i found a some film on them that i thought people might find interesting.
It is in 6 parts.

Is That Skunk? - Video: Full Episode | Nature

All skunk owners please feel free to give me a list of the bad points of being a skunk owner... 
dont hold back on info!! if they will shred my house and poo in my kitchin sink please tell me :2thumb:

I dont need to know the good points as i am pretty sure i can guess most of them:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I must have watched that docmentary a good few times! It's really good! 

A few ?bad? points

*they poop for england, not all can be litter trained, we all have accidents.
*they nick your clothes and blankets to make beds and dens.
*they raid your cupboards for food and tastey treats, all kitchen cupboards should ideally have locks as there may be somethign they can get to which they shouldnt.
*some skunks have a tendency to scratch at carpets, especially if a nice smelling food was once spilled there. Wood or tiles are good.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well we have two, domino a black n white chip who is so well behaved its untrue........and chester a choc n white devil...........

so bad points.......erm.......they eat anything and everything
they raid and steal anything thats not nailed down
they sleep in the litter tray after they have pooped in it!!!
they open vivs
they bite your slippers with your feet in them
they climb your legs looking for food
they escape through cat flap and cause heart failure for all
they sqeal like pigs when playing
they chase kittens and steal their food, toys, etc
as for pooping in the kitchen sink.......yes if they can get to it
they eat the kitchen floor tiles
they make nests in your clean washing
they will get where you dont want them to, and wont come out unless food is offered
you cant have a kitchen bin.....or anything in your cupboards unless locked
your fridge will be overflowing with veg and none is for you its all for them

there is more than likley lots more bad points but weve only been owned by them for 6 months so we still learning:lol2:



as for good points

all of the above and the most beautiful faces in the world:flrt::flrt:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

do they smell and spary your house?

have woundered this for a while now?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

all uk bred skunks will be able to spray as descenting is now illegal. but they use it as a defence so well socialised well adjusted skunks often dont but yes they can if they feel threatened


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

ditta said:


> all uk bred skunks will be able to spray as descenting is now illegal. but they use it as a defence so well socialised well adjusted skunks often dont but yes they can if they feel threatened


how bad is it?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

never happened to me but i know of others who have been sprayed and yes it stinks and a hell of a job to get rid of smell:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I too love Skunks but dont feel ready to have one yet. Dominoe is most definately my first Skunky love, hes divine:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

he feels the same about you too shell:flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

*they poop for england, not all can be litter trained, we all have accidents. *how stinky and smelly? ( i need to know everything i can about them to prepare :whistling2*

*they nick your clothes and blankets to make beds and dens. *this is all good with me :2thumb: my dogs do this and then shred them after *

*they raid your cupboards for food and tastey treats, all kitchen cupboards should ideally have locks as there may be somethign they can get to which they shouldnt. *thats great locks can easly be fitted* : victory:

*some skunks have a tendency to scratch at carpets, especially if a nice smelling food was once spilled there.Wood or tiles are good.* wood floors and tiles already down* : victory:


so bad points.......erm.......they eat anything and everything *does their diet have to be very carfully monitored ? or can i let them eat left overs as well as a skunky diet?*

they raid and steal anything thats not nailed down* mmm, might have to move a few things around*:whistling2:

they sleep in the litter tray after they have pooped in it!!! *lol, not good! are they happy to be bathed often or will it be bad for their coat?*

they open vivs *i have a seperate viv room and they are all locked* : victory:

they bite your slippers with your feet in them *playfully or to bleed?*

they climb your legs looking for food *i can handle that (as long as the kids can :lol2:*

they escape through cat flap and cause heart failure for all *can they climb 6 foot fences or dig really fast deep holes?*

they sqeal like pigs when playing *i dont mind* :2thumb:

they chase kittens and steal their food, toys, etc *how are they with grown dogs?*

as for pooping in the kitchen sink.......yes if they can get to it *sinks can easly be steralized,* *are they likey to poop on my sofa? if so are we talking like every day or just the odd acident?*

they eat the kitchen floor tiles *doggie tries this with mine but has not even marked them yet so think i am safe* :2thumb:

they make nests in your clean washing *as long as they are not covered constantly in poo i really dont mind* :whistling2:


they will get where you dont want them to, and wont come out unless food is offered **mentle note* "keep fridge well stocked of treats"*

you cant have a kitchen bin.....or anything in your cupboards unless locked *got to have a kitchen bin... just have to work that out when it comes to it*

your fridge will be overflowing with veg and none is for you its all for them *how much veg do they need each week for one skunk? a weekly shopping list of a skunks diet would be great to see*: victory:

sorry for all the questions i would just rather find out as much as i can before even getting to excited about planning one for the future:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> *they poop for england, not all can be litter trained, we all have accidents. *how stinky and smelly? ( i need to know everything i can about them to prepare :whistling2*
> 
> *I dont personally own a skunk yet but have met a good few! the ones ive met havnt been to bad, alot of them can be trained to use a litter tray like you would a dog/cat, i think alot of its repition*
> 
> ...


hmm i dont know if ive done that right but oh well


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you for your reply  it all helps to put a picture in my mind of what it might be like: victory:

any more info greatfully recieved :2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ladyboid said:


> *they poop for england, not all can be litter trained, we all have accidents. *how stinky and smelly? ( i need to know everything i can about them to prepare :whistling2*
> *doesnt smell that bad*
> 
> 
> ...


being a skunk owner is like having puppies, kittens and toddlers all rolled into one, but oh what fun they are:lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

the Diet sounds great.. i pretty much have all that in my shopping trolly when we go shopping 
a round up on a daily feed would be good 

so how much time do they need in human company? i meen "out time" when they are not sleeping and need to be watched? ( this will help me decide whether an outdoor enclosure will be needed with comming in a few hours a day or full time indoors with a sleeping cage)

how much do they sleep ? ( i know all this will vary but i do not have anything to go by apart from answers i get on here :notworthy:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ladyboid said:


> the Diet sounds great.. i pretty much have all that in my shopping trolly when we go shopping
> a round up on a daily feed would be good
> 
> so how much time do they need in human company? i meen "out time" when they are not sleeping and need to be watched? ( this will help me decide whether an outdoor enclosure will be needed with comming in a few hours a day or full time indoors with a sleeping cage)
> ...


 
well domino sleeps mostly through the day, and chester is awake and wandering round looking for mischeif...... they both awake most of the night while we are sleeping or trying to......we got chester for company for dom as we felt he needed company of his own kind.....he visits lots of skunks that friends have and really loves the company.....but he still sleeps most of the day:lol2:
we have plans for the garden to include an outdoor play area for them ,but can just see domino sleeping the day away in the afternoon sunshine, while chester tries to escape:lol2:
they spend time with us in the evening when they are awake but usually want to be off and exploring rather than having cuddles.....they quite independant little gits so if you want cuddly.........dont expect a skunky cuddle to often:lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

ahhh so active at night ! 
this would be a pain.... i have to sleep :gasp:
are most of them nocturnal ?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ladyboid said:


> ahhh so active at night !
> this would be a pain.... i have to sleep :gasp:
> are most of them nocturnal ?


 
not too sure about others, will link emma to here


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i've heard and read from a few people that if you get one from a kit, and some adults, then they adjust to your lifestyle, sleeping when your out and up when your in etc.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*they poop for england, not all can be litter trained, we all have accidents. *how stinky and smelly? ( i need to know everything i can about them to prepare :whistling2*

*Well it depends how many you have lol..............They tend to find a secret corner to poop in an you will find it eventually via the smell *

*You wont smell their poop at all if you clean it up straight away *


*they nick your clothes and blankets to make beds and dens. *this is all good with me :2thumb: my dogs do this and then shred them after *

*Yups skunks are good at shredding them too lol*


*they raid your cupboards for food and tastey treats, all kitchen cupboards should ideally have locks as there may be somethign they can get to which they shouldnt. *thats great locks can easly be fitted* : victory:

*some skunks have a tendency to scratch at carpets, especially if a nice smelling food was once spilled there.Wood or tiles are good.* wood floors and tiles already down* : victory:


so bad points.......erm.......they eat anything and everything *does their diet have to be very carfully monitored ? or can i let them eat left overs as well as a skunky diet?*

*It really depends what you mean by left overs......................*


they raid and steal anything thats not nailed down* mmm, might have to move a few things around*:whistling2:

*Your whole house will need rearranging when you become a skunk owner LOL*

they sleep in the litter tray after they have pooped in it!!! *lol, not good! are they happy to be bathed often or will it be bad for their coat?*

*Depends and varies with each skunk some love it some hate it..............i have only ever bathed one of mine once i dont feel its good for them to be bathed too often an my vet dosnt think they should be either *


they open vivs *i have a seperate viv room and they are all locked* : victory:

they bite your slippers with your feet in them *playfully or to bleed?*

*These animals have a cracking set of teeth on them and yes even playful bites can hurt.............its not reccomended you encorage them to do this as if they do ever bite you full force you wont know whats hit you *

*When they bite it shocks the hell out of you and hurts like hell no matter what kind of bite they give you *


they climb your legs looking for food *i can handle that (as long as the kids can :lol2:*

they escape through cat flap and cause heart failure for all *can they climb 6 foot fences or dig really fast deep holes?*

*They would try climb the 6ft fence an yes they can dig deep fast holes this is what their front claws are for!!*


they sqeal like pigs when playing *i dont mind* :2thumb:

they chase kittens and steal their food, toys, etc *how are they with grown dogs?*

*Depends on your dogs an how they accept the skunks..........skunks will nip the dogs feet an they will bite tails too they will stand an dig on the dogs an they may try curl up an get comfy with them *



as for pooping in the kitchen sink.......yes if they can get to it *sinks can easly be steralized,* *are they likey to poop on my sofa? if so are we talking like every day or just the odd acident?*

*They will poop wherever they like...........in your shoes..........on your cushions...........on your sofa............on your vac they aint choosey where they poop*


they eat the kitchen floor tiles *doggie tries this with mine but has not even marked them yet so think i am safe* :2thumb:

they make nests in your clean washing *as long as they are not covered constantly in poo i really dont mind* :whistling2:

*Skunks will make a toilet next to the den they have built so if a den has been built expect a pile of poo somewhere close *


they will get where you dont want them to, and wont come out unless food is offered **mentle note* "keep fridge well stocked of treats"*

you cant have a kitchen bin.....or anything in your cupboards unless locked *got to have a kitchen bin... just have to work that out when it comes to it*

your fridge will be overflowing with veg and none is for you its all for them *how much veg do they need each week for one skunk? a weekly shopping list of a skunks diet would be great to see*: victory:

*Well i feed 5 an just found a great new place to get my cheap veg on so my bill for their staple foods has come down to about £15 a week from £25*

sorry for all the questions i would just rather find out as much as i can before even getting to excited about planning one for the future:2thumb:



I hope these help you : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> ahhh so active at night !
> this would be a pain.... i have to sleep :gasp:
> are most of them nocturnal ?


i think this varies, as mine sleeps all through the night curled up next to me... will get up possibly for a toilet break lol but then straight back on the bed and back to sleep...

x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah they all vary so so much. Tinkerbell is the cuddliest skunky here, she comes looking for snuggles and will be up and about during the day and sleepy in the evening when she comes for cuddles. she sleeps on and off in the night. Merlin is cuddly when we pick him up but doesn't come hunting for snuggles and Pompom is very independent but will cuddle when caught lol:lol2:, they both sleep all day till tea time...haha it's always tea time in Skunkyland:lol2:

All of them are fine with the dogs(2 large,2 small).
They love to raid the fridge and escape thru the cat flap and will relieve the walls of the skirting boards if given the chance. 
We are very tidy now we have the skunks...it's either that or find ALL the clothes in the skunk bed!
Tinks and Merl are litter trained,Pom does as he likes!!!:whistling2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

sounds like hard work :lol2:
i am not put off yet but understand it should not be taken lightly taking on one of these....
if i was to get one it would just be one...!
i am very sure two would be too much work for me.. i have twins and would never go there again :lol2:

its good to hear that some do sleep well through the night though :2thumb:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

africa said:


> Yeah they all vary so so much. Tinkerbell is the cuddliest skunky here, she comes looking for snuggles and will be up and about during the day and sleepy in the evening when she comes for cuddles. she sleeps on and off in the night. Merlin is cuddly when we pick him up but doesn't come hunting for snuggles and Pompom is very independent but will cuddle when caught lol:lol2:, they both sleep all day till tea time...haha it's always tea time in Skunkyland:lol2:
> 
> All of them are fine with the dogs(2 large,2 small).
> They love to raid the fridge and escape thru the cat flap and will relieve the walls of the skirting boards if given the chance.
> ...


 
its good to hear they can be so different....:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ooo another thing to come and see when gramam gets his car back on the road!! WHOOP!

p.s i love the skunks withthe swirls... so CUTE


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> sounds like hard work :lol2:
> i am not put off yet but understand it should not be taken lightly taking on one of these....
> if i was to get one it would just be one...!
> i am very sure two would be too much work for me.. i have twins and would never go there again :lol2:
> ...


 
I have 5 skunks an everyone of them is very very different not one of them is the same personality wise 

I do agree with you nopes they are not something you want to take on lightly as yes they are hard work but if your hearts in it very rewarding too 

But i do see that this forum seems to have painted a cute an cuddly picture of skunks...............

And believe me when owning them and living with them that picture isnt as cute and cuddle as has been painted 

I wouldnt give my skunks up for anything an would happily have more 

but i do think people need to know they aint sweet cuddly teddy bear like animals all the time


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I have 5 skunks an everyone of them is very very different not one of them is the same personality wise
> 
> I do agree with you nopes they are not something you want to take on lightly as yes they are hard work but if your hearts in it very rewarding too
> 
> ...


 
exactly.. this is why i felt it was best to really get to grips with the facts of what can happen when owning skunks...

i have kept many species of mammals , birds and reptiles before and know what work is involved and a skunk is no exception at all! If anything i understand this would be one of the biggys for me hence probably waiting another year or so before i would take one on...i also have a feeling that rescues in the very near future will have adult skunks coming in so this will be the direction i will be looking.:2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

May be a good idea to visit as many skunks as you can:2thumb: so you can see how much they differ, as Emma said there is a 'cuddly' picture painted( I'm v lucky with mine,they are cuddly -on their terms of course and I've never been threatened or bitten.)
You would need to decide whether to get an older one or a baby ,which would be fully loaded now that descenting's illegal.:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> exactly.. this is why i felt it was best to really get to grips with the facts of what can happen when owning skunks...
> 
> i have kept many species of mammals , birds and reptiles before and know what work is involved and a skunk is no exception at all! If anything i understand this would be one of the biggys for me hence probably waiting another year or so before i would take one on...i also have a feeling that rescues in the very near future will have adult skunks coming in so this will be the direction i will be looking.:2thumb:


 
LOL was aimed at you....................:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Its good to see people researching an picking peoples brains an getting the full story on owning skunks


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> May be a good idea to visit as many skunks as you can:2thumb: so you can see how much they differ, as Emma said there is a 'cuddly' picture painted( I'm v lucky with mine,they are cuddly -on their terms of course and I've never been threatened or bitten.)
> You would need to decide whether to get an older one or a baby ,which would be fully loaded now that descenting's illegal.:flrt:


Totally agree with you :2thumb:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

we non owning skunk lovers need to know the facts...: victory:

hopefully it will put people off that would normally buy on a whim or at least make them research more first :2thumb: (me included)


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I'm miles away from you but if you are ever this way you are most welcome to come visit the gang here!:2thumb: They would be on their best behaviour of course ........

*watches 3 skunkies traipsing yoghurty paws across the kitchen floor......*:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im miles away too but you would be welcome here also thoug eve is best here cos i can lure them all out with food in the eve lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love skunks but the reason I dont own one is I know how much hard work they are. I will just love from afar:lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I'm not far from Kings Lynn, you're not miles and miles away by the look of it so you're more than welcome to come and meet Mr Snuggles.

My experience:

I took on a waddly, rather overweight little fella, and he worried me for a couple of weeks by ignoring the food he was offered, but I thought, he'll be like a spoilt child and will eat when he's hungry. He's now after about 8 months eating pretty much all that I give him, and has lost lots of weight.

He has always been friendly (on his terms) and spends most evenings snuggled up on the sofa next to me or the other half. He's flat on his back now, next to me. He tends to sleep most of the day either under a couple of throws on the armchair, or under the sofa where he's made a nest with old carrier bags and shredded magazines. He's never taken any clothes, apart from a ridiculously expensive pair of flip flops.

He doesn't like to be fussed, but if I pick him up and hold him he'll allow just about anybody to stroke him. I can't play on my Wii if he wants fuss as he will bite my feet and ankles.

He's not destructive and generally poos in his litter tray. We keep him in the living/dining room generally, as we have cats we prefer to keep them separate. That's mainly because the cats get on top of the exo terras in here and that's not good.

He can be an utter pain in the arse, particularly if we're eating, he is very determined if he wants to get on our plates, and there's no point in having a waste bin in the room as he just empties it every few hours.

I wouldn't be without him though, after 8 months I can't imagine not having a skunk in the house.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you all for your kind offers for me to meet your skunks, i might just send you a pm one day : victory:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

George is now 10 months old and I got him when he was 6 weeks. I have to say I am very lucky as he isnt destructive at all, apart from he has a keyboard fetish and loves ripping the keys off my laptop if I forget to close it down! I do have wood flooring and a leather suite so I feel because I disenfect them reguarly they hold no smell so he doesnt dig. George sleeps in the lounge and gets up for his breccy as soon as he hears that I am up, he then sleeps until about 4 (when I get in), he has tea at 5 and then sleeps till 9.40 on the dot bless. He then has a play and has his food again at around 11 then goes back to sleep till the morning. He has free roam of the lounge, hall, kitchen and garden via a dog flap. The garden is fully patio'd and is now escape proof. He found a small hole last week and escaped but luckily a neighbour found him!! Whenever I feed him I shake a can of pebbles so whenever he hears this his comes running. Thats a good thing to do as the other night I shook the can and he came running back in for food. He eats approx 400 grams of food a day split into 3 meals, this consists of 80 % veg...celery/courgetts/sugarsnap peas/ swede/ turnip/ sweet potato/ butternut/ sprouts etc etc, he gets about 3 of these veg a day and I top it up with mixed frozen veg. 10% protein..chicken/egg/ cottage cheese now and then/ tuna. and 10% fruit. He also has a supplement called Vitaskunk every day.
He was very easy to litter train and has 2 high back corner litter trays, he seemed to get the hang of using his trays after about a week but still had the occasional accident for a while, now he is fine unless we go to someones elses house then he doesnt always use his tray. Ive only ever heard him make a noise once and that was when he met his sister. He likes to sleep behind the armchair although I made him 2 wooden dens. He has never stolen clothes or anything but loves to take his cuddly toy and carrier bag to bed with him and he also loves his wind up rat. I have 2 terriers, 1 ignored him from the start but the other wanted to kill him....now they all roam around together apart from when Im out. He rules the dogs and if they dare jump off the sofa he will stamp at them and head butt them. He likes to nip their tails the little bugger. He is pretty independant but will come up on my lap for a cuddle every night. Ive only bathed him a couple of times and that was due to him having skin mites when I got him, he has OCD in grooming bless so theres no need. He makes me laugh every day and is a fantastic pet and I love him to bits although I am allergic to him.

George with his rat on a rope.










George in the snow.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

George is gourjous, and by the sounds of it, a perfect skunk! aha


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

he sounds lovely:flrt:
you are very lucky.. if i knew i could get one as well behaved as him i would get one in a flash. I know that i need to expect the worse though just incase, once i find the one for me s/he will be for life.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

when you get one, i gotat come round and see him/her pleaseeeeeee?


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Great thread to read. Know a lot more now then when I started. Would love to see some more photos of these guys living with you all. Sounds far too much work for me and my unstable shift cycle. I appreciate timers and thermostats.

Nice to see the OP trying to get as sussed up as possible before getting one.

Hats off to ya :notworthy:

PS.The OH just came in looked over my shoulder and said "NO!" no discussion, no debate, not even a conversation.... so I guess I know where I stand :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Savanna said:


> Great thread to read. Know a lot more now then when I started. Would love to see some more photos of these guys living with you all. Sounds far too much work for me and my unstable shift cycle. I appreciate timers and thermostats.
> 
> Nice to see the OP trying to get as sussed up as possible before getting one.
> 
> ...


 
Sound like you need the OH to meet one in the flesh because he will change his mind after getting a skunkie hug :2thumb: They are brilliant fun once you get your head around the mess they can create, but even that can be entertaining. I have 2 girl skunks who are so entertaining its untrue; mind you I don't think my dogs agree when they are bouncing up & biatch slapping them on the nose or biting their ankles then running away as fast as they can - pure playfulness :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Sound like you need the OH to meet one in the flesh because he will change his mind after getting a skunkie hug :2thumb: They are brilliant fun once you get your head around the mess they can create, but even that can be entertaining. I have 2 girl skunks who are so entertaining its untrue; mind you I don't think my dogs agree when they are bouncing up & biatch slapping them on the nose or biting their ankles then running away as fast as they can - pure playfulness :no1:


 
LOL Ken my poochies will sympathis with your dawgies 

they get jumped all over every nite, bums bitten, paws an noses too and chased around the living room 

Chaos is worse for it if you show him fear he uses it to his advantage :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emma the best part is they seem to pick on the largest of the 2 dogs the most :gasp: Poor Dillain Dane really gets in the firing line :lol2:

Skunks sure are great to live with :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Emma the best part is they seem to pick on the largest of the 2 dogs the most :gasp: Poor Dillain Dane really gets in the firing line :lol2:
> 
> Skunks sure are great to live with :no1:


 
LOL yeah i hear ya there chaos loves to pick on Alaska an marni which makes me chuckle 

though havoc winds alaska up too cos he knows i have to peel her off the ceiling when he stamps behind her :lol2:

i have to say my house would be boring without the skunks and the dogs :lol2:


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Sound like you need the OH to meet one in the flesh because he will change his mind after getting a skunkie hug :2thumb: They are brilliant fun once you get your head around the mess they can create, but even that can be entertaining. I have 2 girl skunks who are so entertaining its untrue
> 
> He knows me too well which is why when he saw me looking at them it was a straight "NO" before I even opened my mouth lol. Wouldn't mind meeting up with one if anyone has one around my way though (Devon)


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Savanna said:


> He knows me too well which is why when he saw me looking at them it was a straight "NO" before I even opened my mouth lol. Wouldn't mind meeting up with one if anyone has one around my way though (Devon)


If you're ever up around North Devon give us a shout.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

as Fixx says you are more than welcome here, you will also meet a mixture of skunks from the silly friendly follow me around the house to the not so friendly would rather I was not within 200 miles of him :lol2:

All our skunks are different here with their own unique personalitlies, anyone that tells you all skunks are friendly like lap dogs is lieing you really do have to see for yourself.

Oh it will also give you an insight into how much they can trash a house


----------

